# CO Man attacked by Coyotes.



## X-Calibur Lighting Systems (Feb 10, 2013)

http://abcnews.go.com/m/video?id=20595763&ref=http%3A%2F%2Flink.tapatalk.com%2Fapi%2Fclick%3Fkey%3Da7e5ffb24b9e84f4f4f6bbd88aa4e5b8%26out%3Dhttp%253A%252F%252Fabcnews.go.com%252FGMA%252Fvideo%252Fcolorado-man-fights-off-coyotes-survives-20595763%26loc%3Dhttp%253A%252F%252Fhuntingny.com%252Fforums%252F%26subId%3Db7be6030ef1677127676512c918087fb

X-Calibur Lighting Systems
http://facebook.com/XCaliburLightingSystems


----------

